# Buffed...-.-



## yves1993 (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo...

Ich weiss dass es solche Threads schonmal gab, weiss aber net welchen suchbegriff ich dafür eingeben muss....
Also hab folgendes nerviges Problem hier dass ich bei jedem thread die beiträge aus einer Liste alle einzeln anklicken muss...

k.A wie der Crap sich aktivieren konnte, habe nix gemacht war auf eimal jetzt so.
Ich weiss auch schon dass dies ne Funktion (Die Ihr leutz von Buffed mal bitte entfernen solltet...) ist, jedoch nicht wie oder wo man das deaktivieren kann.

Pls gebt mir kurz einen Link von einem bereits geklärten Thread oder hier schnell die Antwort.
Danke.

/Flame on


----------



## Kronas (21. Mai 2009)

habs leider nicht ganau verstanden, screen?


----------



## shartas (21. Mai 2009)

rechts oben bei einstellungen normale ansicht oder so


----------



## hunter22 (21. Mai 2009)

Du musst oben rechts auf einstellungen klicken und da dann wechseln zu standard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naminee (21. Mai 2009)

Das musst du bei ''Einstellungen'' ändern unter der Rubrik ''Anzeigearten''.


----------



## Gocu (21. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> habs leider nicht ganau verstanden, screen?



Also er sieht immer nur ein oder zwei Beiträge (Den des TEs und den den er angeklickt hat). Und unter diesen ein bis zwei beiträgen ist dann sowas wie eine Liste, wo alle Beiträge stehe und diese muss er dann zum lesen einzeln anklicken. Dann beginnt es von vorne, er sieht zwei beiträge, den des TEs und den angeklickten.


----------



## DonSarcinella (21. Mai 2009)

Rechts oben steht einstellungen da raufklicken und auf wechsle zu standart machen da steht auch anzeigearten undzo


----------



## Xan on Fire (21. Mai 2009)

ich rate einfach mal:
einstellungen > ansichtsart > wechseln zu: standard


----------



## Dokagero (21. Mai 2009)

EDIT: OK, wurde schon ein paar mal erwähnt die Antwort


----------



## spectrumizer (21. Mai 2009)

Fail

... ah ne ... Epic Fail sogar.


----------



## Scalieri (21. Mai 2009)

Im Thread auf die Einstellungen klicken nicht oben wo Neue Beiträge etc. steht


----------



## Baldoran (21. Mai 2009)

hatte das problem auch mal vor einer weile...

wie die ganzen über mir schon gesagt haben...
einfach in einstellungen die ansicht ändern...


----------



## HappyChaos (21. Mai 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Fail
> 
> ... ah ne ... Epic Fail sogar.


Your Mum failed.


----------



## yves1993 (21. Mai 2009)

Okay danke, ich habs.
Sry dass ich keinen Screen hab, da es einen solchen Thread mit dem Thema schon oft gab und viele Leute das kennen, sogar ich selbst (nur leider nicht mehr wie man es beheben konnte :S), war es nicht nötig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider wusste ich net grad welchen suchbegriff ich genau eingeben sollte...naja ist ja jetzt geklärt.
Fragt sich bloß wie sich diese Funktion aktiviert haben könnte...Ich erinner mich nicht daran mich mal verklickt zu haben, schon gar nicht bei diesem 'Einstellungen'' Button.

Naja wayne und nochmals danke.


----------

